# Four A Miniatures



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

From the *Four A Miniatures* homepage:



> Here you will find miniatures for use in wargaming or collecting. The miniatures will range from Near Future to Fantasy. All miniatures are supplied unpainted.
> 
> The following sculptors have produced pieces which will start to show up over the next few months. Paul Muller, Matt Gubser, Jim Bowen, Kev Adams, Andrew Rae, Carsten Lambert, and Adam Gayford.
> 
> The painted miniatures on the site use Fenris Games resin bases. Fenris Games do a great range of resin bases and scenery elements.



Below are Zombie in Suit (30mm), Bloated Zombie (32mm), and Zombie with Axe (33mm); Death Cherub 2 (22mm); The Creature (from the Black Lagoon); Four-Armed Demon; and Swamp Hound (26mm x 56mm).








































​

Below are the Rasta Enforcer (38mm); Tophat (39mm); and Cultists.
























​


> The set is made up of fourteen different miniatures. Eight troopers, one Leader, Sniper, Flamethrower, Comms guy with scanner, and two troopers armed with heavy weapons.










​

Below are Goblin Set 1 (Champion, Warrior, Spearman, Archer, and Leader) and Set 2.
















​

Below are Dwarven Axemen; Dronzak Bannerfist; and Flint McGoreblade, the Dwarven Merc. 























​

*Useful Links*

*Online Store*
*Forum*
*Blog*
*Postage & Packaging; Contact Info*


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Pretty good stuff. I could see using this for some D&D.


----------



## manic _miner (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for posting this Dicrel.

There are many more miniatures planned for this year with lots of greens sitting waiting to be sent off to the mould makers.

New releases should be coming soon too.

I am also doing more show's this year.So if you are in the North of the UK you might see me at one of the show's.The next show I have a table at is Claymore in Edinburgh on the 6th of August.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

The Cultists look like the alien dudes from Dr. Who. And yeah, some cool looking models, probably could be used for Pathfinder too or even some board games that have come out or are coming out.


----------



## manic _miner (Jan 14, 2011)

*Four A miniatures*

I thought that I would post some pictures of some of the new pieces which have been released recently.Plenty more to come in 2012.


----------



## manic _miner (Jan 14, 2011)

*miniatures*

Here are a few more pieces which have been added to the website recently.














































There are loads more releases ready for 2012.Looking forward to showing many more off in the coming months.


----------



## manic _miner (Jan 14, 2011)

*Four A miniatures*

It has been quite awhile since i have visited this site and there have been quite a few new releases out since then.Below are just a few of them.









































































I am sure you will agree it is a varied bunch.


----------

